# Plant ID



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Wen I was out running today I came across this plant that I don't see that much of. This is emersed growth that was growing in a ditch that usually holds a few inches to a foot of water. Can anybody tell me what plant this is? If it helps any, I'm on the gulf coast of Texas.

Thanks,


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I just realized I posted this in the wrong forum. If somebody could move it I would appreciate it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Definitely an _Ammannia_. But impossible to say for sure from that photo. Possibly _A. coccinea_.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help,


----------

